# Researching HTPC - Looking for advice/answers



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a PS3, which has been disappointing (no NTSF, no MKV support, forced firmware updates etc) plus not a gamer so, started looking at Bluray players, and seeing that none really have what I'm after so, looking into HTPC's which led me here.

Looking to build something small, possibly buy an old PC and pull the guts out into a better box. It will be connected direct to the TV with HDMI and running only that 1 TV. So, been looking at a minimum of a P4 3Ghz w/1GB ram and a PCIe slot so I can drop in a GeForce 220 that has audio going through the HDMI and a bluray disc, as well as SATA. Will get a small drive for the basic OS and I have a 2TB for media. May build one from scratch since most older PC's for sale have no PCIe slots or other limitations (small city so, limited options).

Anyway... wondered if anyone could help with a few questions...

1) If just streaming video through HDMI, will my min. specs be fine? If I build a system, I'd be looking at 2GB ram and a 2.3 dual core.

2) Can you get an amp for a PCI slot? I have a pair of speakers, if can run the HTPC as an amp as well, bonus...

3) I have WinXP, would I have to get Win7 to run the Media Centre?

4) Can I play DVD ISO files with Media Centre?

5) I plan to buy the Adesso ARC-1100 remote... or... will my Sony Bravia TV remote work through the HDMI? I can control my PS3 with the remote because the TV takes the signal and sends it to the PS3 since PS3 has no infrared... does it work that way for an HTPC?

Thanks for any help/advice... been looking at a lot of factors for a cheap build (basically selling the PS3 and games so, hoping the HTPC costs the same as what I sell it for). Just having problems finding answers to these questions.

:dontknow:


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

You didn't mention anything about a budget.

I would get an AMD Brazos based system with 2GB RAM and one or two 1.5 TB drives. 

Windows 7 Home Premium for MCE duties. If you are a college student or know one you can get Win7 dirt cheap. 

So $99 for the mainboard, $20 for 2GB RAM, $120 for 3TB of storage (more like 2.5 after format), add a case for $50, a quiet power supply for ~$50, Win7 for $99, BR Drive for ~$60 you are looking at ~$500.

Get MyMovies (it will play ISO) for free (but PLEASE donate for this awesome software). I wouldn't attempt and 'Amp on a card'. Get a receiver.

You are asking for a head ache getting an older PC like you mentioned. Just bite the bullet and do it right. If you need to save $$ for a bit then do so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Budget was sorta mentioned... selling the PS3 and a few games and trying to keep the PC build costs the same as what I'd get for the PS3. Would be more towards the $300 range.

Older PC would be a pain I admit, but budget is a factor sadly. But, I'd rather spend a bit more than have potential headaches. Almost bought a P3 3.6Ghz yesterday (no HDD) and would have been perfect, luckily noticed out of the corner of my eye in the specs, that the board wouldn't take drives over 400GB each... $40 for the system too... but 400GB limit per drive was a deal breaker given that 500GB drives now are cheaper than 350GB. Plus I currently have an external 2TB which I'll take the drive out and put internally.

trying to get it started soon, since I don't have cable or satellite, it would be my only source of entertainment. The PS3 is decent but limited on file formats and such.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Windows media center does support DVD. Before going all win7, you might want to give XBMC a try. I took my old PC, added a sata 1tb drive and it can play 720p without missing a frame. Forget the exact specs, but its at least 5 year old.

Do you need 1080p? If not, it really doesn't take a whole lot. Just a nice fast HD to keep up.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

I would tell you to save. There are off lease Dell's (google dell off lease) and you will get a link to their DFS (Dell Financial Services page). Unfortunately all the computers come from businesses that either:

1> Supplied their own software licensing hence no OS

2> Dell supplied the OS hence it is either XP Pro/Vista Business which means no MCE


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been looking at a lot of the off-lease items... figure just add a vid card and bluray, but, no room for multiple drives and often the half-height PCI slots. Looking at desktops not towers.

Will def want 1080p... bought a new Sony Bravia 40" HDTV, so hoping to get some top quality. Though the Bluray stuff I'll likely play off disc vs the HDD.

Off the HDD, would just be AVI and MKV files, and will rip my DVD collection as ISO files.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> I've been looking at a lot of the off-lease items... figure just add a vid card and bluray, but, no room for multiple drives and often the half-height PCI slots. Looking at desktops not towers.
> 
> Will def want 1080p... bought a new Sony Bravia 40" HDTV, so hoping to get some top quality. Though the Bluray stuff I'll likely play off disc vs the HDD.
> 
> Off the HDD, would just be AVI and MKV files, and will rip my DVD collection as ISO files.


Get an external drive. I've seen slim form factors with the ability for two or three 3.5" drives. Who cares if a vid card is half height?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm looking at internal HDDs only because not a fan of a cluttered entertainment system with numerous externals and a powerbar full of AC adapters.

My entertainment system when done will be a TV, HTPC and nothing else except the stand it sits on. No VCRs, gaming consoles, AV receivers... at most a self powered sound bar which Sony makes that fits direct to the TV.

As far as half-height video cards, if they work they work, I have no probs with them in that regard... problem is that you limit your options towards which cards you can get, especially if in say a year or two your card dies. More likely to find another normal sized card than a half height PCIe card with HDMI with sound. Just adding to the difficulty of finding a cheap card.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> I'm looking at internal HDDs only because not a fan of a cluttered entertainment system with numerous externals and a powerbar full of AC adapters.
> 
> My entertainment system when done will be a TV, HTPC and nothing else except the stand it sits on. No VCRs, gaming consoles, AV receivers... at most a self powered sound bar which Sony makes that fits direct to the TV.
> 
> As far as half-height video cards, if they work they work, I have no probs with them in that regard... problem is that you limit your options towards which cards you can get, especially if in say a year or two your card dies. More likely to find another normal sized card than a half height PCIe card with HDMI with sound. Just adding to the difficulty of finding a cheap card.


Something will have to give. You're budget and space restricted. Beggars can't be choosers. If you look at Newegg fully 50% of the cards out there are half height so there is really nothing to get worried about there.

Again I have seen a lot of slim/low profile computers with room for two or more 3.5" form factor drives. Whether they be floppy or HD. Stuff two 3TB drives in their for 6TB total storage. If you get a minute get the User Manual for the Vostro 200. You should be able to get three 3.5 form factors in it (the Floppy bay would be a potential 3rd).

Check Dealnews on a daily basis. You may luck out if you can deal with a non-slim system. I picked up a compaq with Sempron / 2gb / 500GB HD / DVD drive for $230. Added a Radeon 5K series for $27 and a Rosewill 80MM HSF for another 16. Included Win7 Home Premium 64bit. But it isn't a slim line case.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

My 2 cents...

I would build fresh with modern components, not P4 stuff. MBs that take P4 will use outdated ram and cards. I used to have a P4 based HTPC and when I finally upgraded to a AthlonII 64-bit dual core Win7 system, my life got a lot easier. Things just work better and I love MC7. MBs are cheap and you can get one with more than acceptable on board graphics. Skip the vid card if not gaming. I don't use one and my DVD and Blu-ray play great. 

The biggest obstacle is going to be the remote control. I would budget for a nice universal to control everything. It's been my experience that HTPC remotes don't work from more than a few feet away.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> I More likely to find another normal sized card than a half height PCIe card with HDMI with sound. Just adding to the difficulty of finding a cheap card.


There are currently over 60 low profile cards with HDMI at newegg that are under $50:sarcastic:

Good luck. I'm done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

+1 on skipping the v-card on a good mobo with integrated card rated for HD and HDMI out. If not gaming, upgrading isn't needed.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

jinjuku said:


> You didn't mention anything about a budget.
> 
> I would get an AMD Brazos based system with 2GB RAM and one or two 1.5 TB drives.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above, as a system bulider of many HTPC's
Pay for AnyDVD HD I got the lifetime deal.
Once you have MyMovies (buy at least $50 of points.) hit me up on how to use the free KMPLAYER to play everything! See posts relating to HDMI audio out compatible cards here as well before buying video card.
Then the world is your oyster.
I don't know what you want for TV tuners but that's another story isn't it.

ALSO, Yes! Get Win7 home prem for sure.and Get this remote http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-XPS-2010-P...aultDomain_0&hash=item2eb6165fac#ht_500wt_901 EDIT: *this auction is missing the needed USB dongle sorry. (Not my auction)*

Locate 1 or more spares on ebay and you will never regret it.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

APPLE TV - $99
GREENPOISON firmware w XBMC - free :T


----------

